# Introducing a Rescue into the Fur Family



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My guys are so used to it, I just walk right in and boom, they accept the new pup. So, I've never had any issue with the existing pack. However, sometimes the new pup definitely needs some space. I think you're doing all the right things to give her time to be comfortable. Especially if your two will be super excited and curious, which is only natural. I'm very excited for you! What a lucky girl she is.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am babysitting my friends dog right know.First he was very skittish about food..So i feed him in the different place,but the same time like others.It took him 2 day.Know he eats with all crew.I keep him crated at night and the time when we gone.Everything else he is like others.It's take time for dog to come out of his shelf.
Supervise playtime.and good luck.Don' forget to show us some pictures.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats to you for being such willing and dedicated pup owners!!!
The thought and love you are putting into bring Anna : ) home is so wonderful!!!

I have no advice as you seem to be doing everything great!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the kinds words everyone.

We cleaned up the utility room, put up the new cage and bowls--Atticus and Jordie sense something is up. Atticus lays in front of the cage and looks up at me with a "gee, dad, looks like it's not for me--then who?" ..................expression.

If anyone thinks of something else to add--please let me know!

SJ


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sounds like you are making sure this will go as well as it possibly can!! Good luck to you, and I can't wait to see some pics of the big meeting *hint hint*!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Sounds like you are making sure this will go as well as it possibly can!! Good luck to you, and I can't wait to see some pics of the big meeting *hint hint*!!!


Geeee, did I get the hint???????? 

Yeah--the camera is all powered up and ready to take a few hundred shots. 

Wish us luck!

SJ


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, guys, did you go get this girl?????? Tell all, please


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We'll be leaving in about 45 minutes for the 3 hour drive to AHGRR.

We'll 'tell all' when we get back this afternoon/evening. Don't know how full our hands'll be with the three kids meeting for the first time, getting settled in to the new digs, etc. 

So you're from Boulder, huh? You are sooooooooooooooooooo lucky. Boulder is high on our list of places to move to after we retire in a few years. His sister (really cool gal) and her husband live up the hill in Ward/Jamestown. We'll see how the economy is doing around then..........

Scott J.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im excited for all of you!
She certainly is one lucky pup to be going to your home...

Even though she is house broken, expect a few accidents until she learns your routine and you learn her signals.
Have some paper towel & Natures Miracle or other enzymatic cleaner on hand.

Cant wait to see the girl!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been taking care of a GR that was once very timid. He seems to have come out of his shell through the years. 

Shadow is a bit alpha and used to get in Bailey's face ONLY when Bailey would first come into the house. I'd suggest them meeting on neutral territory. I used to keep Bailey's bowl 5 feet away from Tucker and Shadow's, but they now all eat with a few feet of each other. I also go outside with them when they play. This is when Tucker turns alpha and plays a bit too hard. Bailey isn't used to rough play.

It is amazing when you get the right 3 together. It just works and I love it. I think Bailey is going home soon and I'm going to miss him. He's been with us for 2 weeks. He's such a great dog.

Oh, females are very different. From what I hear, they love to rule the roost!


----------

